
Ask HN: Where can I learn about deploying production environments? - springogeek
I&#x27;ve recently taken over the role of Technical Lead at a small startup and I&#x27;ve been put in charge of our server deployment.<p>I was wondering what the best resources are for learning about best practices for server deployments, security, redundancy and such.<p>I have a good background in all these things from my degree (I graduated from university a year ago), but I want to expand and improve my knowledge.
======
atsaloli
As a sysadmin, I recommend Tom Limoncelli's "Practice" books:

\- [https://www.amazon.com/Practice-System-Network-
Administratio...](https://www.amazon.com/Practice-System-Network-
Administration-Second/dp/0321492668)

\- [https://www.amazon.com/Practice-Cloud-System-
Administration-...](https://www.amazon.com/Practice-Cloud-System-
Administration-Distributed/dp/032194318X)

~~~
springogeek
Thanks, I'll give these a look!

~~~
atsaloli
Great, you are welcome! :) I have a complete program for training sysadmins at
[http://verticalsysadmin.com/blog/training-program-to-
make-a-...](http://verticalsysadmin.com/blog/training-program-to-make-a-
novice-system-administrator/)

